# AudioQuest Cables



## fernalfers (Nov 29, 2007)

I have an SVS Cylinder Sub. I hear alot of people say these cables make a world of difference in the sound of your sub. But i'm not convinced and the price is a real turnoff. Any thoughts?

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_703BXE...11705&awat=pla&awnw=g&awcr=47729355505&awdv=c


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

No. That's ridiculous. Try blue jeans cable, or any other reasonable manufacturers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> No. That's ridiculous. Try blue jeans cable, or any other reasonable manufacturers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful here young man, I have spend the last 4 months or so listening very carefully to different cables and there are differences. In this case I think your advise is spot on as Blue Jeans cables are very good and for the subwoofer it matters less than I had imagined. Dont make me force you to come down here and listen. :innocent:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes sir Jack sir! No time to elaborate. You said pretty much what I meant. Speaker cable? I'll entertain that. Subwoofer cable? Nope. I've used/seen used/seen recommended by manufacturers to use rg/5 or rg-6. 
I'll heed your threat Jack, but just so you know, if I were closer to you, I would have you make good on it. Thanks for the invitation! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I sounded kinda stern on the last post and I apologize. In reality I have used different subwoofer cable but I have not heard a difference so i am completely in agreement with your assessment. Blue Jeans makes some wonderful cables with solid connectors on the ends. I have a closet full of their stuff and still use it for my subwoofers. I think it would be kinda hard to hear the differences probably. If you come down I think we can maybe have Lumen attend too.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jack, I took your post as, how you say, tongue in cheek, and it suits my sense of humor. Lord willing, I make it someday, I'll even bring some of my cables. Lol...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Interesting proposition! If we hooked up the contenders through an ABX switcher, would it need to be internally wired with Siltech Carbon to totally remove it from the equation? :devil:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Whoah my brain cell just caught on fire! Are we here? Or are we? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im also in agreement with Willis, any decent cable from monoprice would also do. A $50 or more cable, speaker wire or HDMI cable will not gain you that amount of payback. A very subtle difference maybe but not huge or earth shattering and certainly not something that most people could hear or see.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

willis7469 said:


> I'll heed your threat Jack, but just so you know, if I were closer to you, I would have you make good on it.


Oh please, you northerners and your tiny states. Just make the drive already. You can get there in less time that it would take me to drive from one end of Texas to the other. :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Wayne! Just gave me the laugh of the week. Truthfully it's probably only about 12 hours. Speaking of which , it's probably only about 16 hours to Dallas! Maybe I'll come see you too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Lumen said:


> Interesting proposition! If we hooked up the contenders through an ABX switcher, would it need to be internally wired with Siltech Carbon to totally remove it from the equation? :devil:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Switches ? We don't need no switches......we don't need no stinkin switches :laugh:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Oh please, you northerners and your tiny states. Just make the drive already. You can get there in less time that it would take me to drive from one end of Texas to the other. :laugh:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


:rofl:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Blitz - Gentlemen
I'd like to throw in a couple of thoughts at only a week overdue but maybe you'll find useful. 

I've got an old Monster Subwoofer interconnect that was OK for LFE (low frequency effect) but could not carry a tune. It wasn't very musical. But for 80% of my listening LFE was what I expected. Like Jack said sub interconnect really doesn't need to be that fancy. Most decent copper wire and a tight grip RCA will work better than that old Monster. I mean how often do we actually critically listen to low frequency harmonies like dueling bass guitars or the like, except for orchestral classics etc. But as always eventually I wanted more (cause, I only want it all..., right). 

Well in my search I discovered Belden 9463 Blue Hose - 20awg two wire (tinned copper), double shielded, polyethylene insulated multi use cable at 75cents per foot. Its good for interconnects but if you pull the insulated wires out they can be used for internal wiring of any speaker project..., may even be good for power cable.

I have always heard tales of improved sound quality with tinned wires, but back in the 60's what did that mean exactly. Well in my case the difference from the Monster compared to the Belden Blue Hose was obvious. I now hear great details in sound charector - there's real music in the tympany and all bass notes. 

Jack if you'd like I'll send you a length of this stuff for your comps or to do as you will. I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts. Just give me an approximate length.

You al won't find me in Texas anytime soon..., maybe the Bahama's in March though LOL :T


----------

